# Symphony composers in the tradition of Anton Bruckner



## Aries

Hello,

I am searching for symphonic music in the tradition of Anton Bruckner.

What I have found so far:

*Hans Rott* (1858-1884): 1 symphony
His style stands inbetween Bruckner and Mahler.

*Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911): 11 symphonies

*Paul Büttner* (1870-1943): 4 symphonies
More lyrical and superficial than Bruckner.

*Richard Wetz* (1875-1935): 3 symphonies
More lyrical than Bruckner.

*Wilhelm Furtwängler* (1886-1954): 3 symphonies
Bruckner-like form, aspiration and length with some Brahms-influence within the themes.

*Martin Scherber* (1907-1974): 3 symphonies
Less structured than Bruckner (symphonies consists of one ~50 minute movement, more transition between themes, less pithy main themes). But he has the overall most similar composing style to Bruckner.

Can you tell me other symphonists similar to Bruckner? What did I miss? What would you recommend?


----------



## Xaltotun

Well, there's Sibelius. I hear a great Bruckner influence there. I think it can be heard in all of his symphonies, but maybe most in the 4th and the 7th.


----------



## Art Rock

Give the 4 symphonies of Alberic Magnard a try.


----------



## Azol

Art Rock said:


> Give the 4 symphonies of Alberic Magnard a try.


*Albéric Magnard* is sometimes called "French Bruckner".
*Frederick Cliffe* has composed several works which are very Bruckner-esque.
From contemporary composers, great late *Einojuhani Rautavaara* quotes the famous opening theme from Bruckner's 4th in his own Symphony No.3, earning the nickname "Brucknerian" for this work.


----------



## LarryShone

I'm new to Nielsen but parts of his symphonies 4 & 5 fit the Bruckner mold I feel.


----------



## T Son of Ander

There is a record label called "Sterling" that has a lot of heavy romantic symphonists not in the usual repertoire, including some listed here (Wetz, Cliffe, Büttner). I can't say that they're necessarily Brucknerian, but they are high-calorie, lush, often big symphonies.

If you search at Amazon using "sterling symphony" you'll pull up a couple pages, at least under the mp3 music category. There is some great stuff there.


----------



## Orfeo

Franz Schmidt
Wilhelm Stenhammar (his First Symphony).


----------



## Azol

Close to what you are looking for - from great Finnish composer Erkki Melartin


----------



## EdwardBast

Xaltotun said:


> Well, there's Sibelius. I hear a great Bruckner influence there. I think it can be heard in all of his symphonies, but maybe most in the 4th and the 7th.


Are you sure that's not Wagner you're hearing?


----------



## Becca

On a more contemporary note there is Robert Simpson who was a great admirer of both Bruckner & Nielsen.


----------



## Itullian

Becca said:


> On a more contemporary note there is Robert Simpson who was a great admirer of both Bruckner & Nielsen.


I love his string quartets


----------



## Xaltotun

EdwardBast said:


> Are you sure that's not Wagner you're hearing?


It's a good question! I am in fact hearing both, I think, and Sibelius was certainly a fan of both. But when that long, slow, ascending melody in the 3rd movement of the 4th symphony starts... I don't think I'm hearing Wagner then!


----------



## Vaneyes

Bax.

Related:

http://www.talkclassical.com/16857-who-would-i-like-2.html


----------



## MarkW

Well, there's Franck's Symphony in c minor.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I'm ignorant of what Bruckner's tradition is.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Azol said:


> *Albéric Magnard* is sometimes called "French Bruckner".
> *Frederick Cliffe* has composed several works which are very Bruckner-esque.
> From contemporary composers, great late *Einojuhani Rautavaara* quotes the famous opening theme from Bruckner's 4th in his own Symphony No.3, earning the nickname "Brucknerian" for this work.


Rautavaara's Third Symphony remains a favorite 20th century symphony for me. And I favor Bruckner's Fourth above all his symphonies (with the possible exception of number Seven). Though I have several sets of the complete Bruckner Symphonies, I have collected his Fourth and Seventh Symphonies over the years now, they being two of my favorite works of all time. That the Rautavaara reminds of the Fourth guarantees it a place in my listening heart.

Though there are Bruckner-like composers out there, several of whom have already been named in this thread, Bruckner to my ears remains almost alone. It's difficult to find a close analogue. One may lump Schumann with Brahms, or Mahler with R. Strauss, or Tchaikowsky with Glazunov for similar sound. But Bruckner stands as an iconoclast, on a mountain peak of his own devising. His unique sound is immediately recognizable and no other composer will be confused for him, whatever their Bruckner-like qualities.

Pay attention to those composers already mentioned if you want something that may be in a Bruckner universe. But keep in mind that it won't be music from a Bruckner planet. That planet is just too unique.

And meanwhile I'll throw another name into the mix: Joly Braga Santos. This Portuguese composer writes large, noble symphonies in the spirit of Bruckner. But, again, you won't be on the same planet. Just in the same universe. Try Braga Santos's Symphony No. 4. It may just change your life, as Bruckner has changed mine.


----------



## Aegimius

I agree with the composers already listed, but I'm surprised no one mentioned Prokofiev. His music is often daring and epic sounding — he may not be "Brucknerian", but there are vague similarities(Sibelius sounds much more Brucknerian). Prokofiev symphonies 3 - 7 may be a good place to start.

I also agree with Sonnet that no one really sounds like Bruckner, that you can't confuse him with anyone else.


----------



## Kiki

Wilhelm Stenhammar described his 1st symphony as "idyllic Bruckner"... and the horns do sound a bit like Bruckner.


----------



## Merl

Kiki said:


> Wilhelm Stenhammar described his 1st symphony as "idyllic Bruckner"... and the horns do sound a bit like Bruckner.


You beat me to that recommendation.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Franz Schmidt and Felix Weingartner share some characteristics such as the grandeur and the brass chorales.


----------



## joen_cph

There can only be one Anton Bruckner. 
But: some of Paul von Klenau's symphonies, and as already said Wetz, and Rautavaara's 3rd.

Also among more recent composers, I hear some Bruckner in Narbutaite's 2nd, but this can be debated.
George Perle's _Adagio for Orchestra_ is inspired by Anton.


----------



## nobilmente

MarkW said:


> Well, there's Franck's Symphony in c minor.


Apologies for being picky, but it's in D (minor and major).


----------



## nobilmente

As previously mentioned, Franz Schmidt is a candidate. His first two are closer to Bruckner, the latter two a little less.


----------



## MarkW

Wasn't one enough?


----------



## ptan54

Here is a passage from p.364 from the book "Perspectives on Anton Bruckner" (courtesy of google books!)

https://books.google.com/books?id=B...evnAhUPrZQKHRPUDSMQ6AEwAnoECAoQAQ#v=onepage&q

"During the first 20 years of the twentieth century...one can find reference to a few musical figures who appear to have taken Bruckner as a model and ideal. Amongst those most frequently cited were the symphonists Hermann Bischoff, Paul Buttner, Wilhelm Petersen, Fritz Brun and Richard Wetz from the German-speaking worlds and in Scandinavia, Wilhelm Stenhammar, Paul von Klenau and Jean Sibelius. Of the German composers, only Wetz managed to attain anything more than local prominence."


----------



## Roger Knox

ptan54 said:


> Here is a passage from p.364 from the book "Perspectives on Anton Bruckner" (courtesy of google books!)
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=B...evnAhUPrZQKHRPUDSMQ6AEwAnoECAoQAQ#v=onepage&q
> 
> "During the first 20 years of the twentieth century...one can find reference to a few musical figures who appear to have taken Bruckner as a model and ideal. Amongst those most frequently cited were the symphonists Hermann Bischoff, Paul Buttner, Wilhelm Petersen, Fritz Brun and Richard Wetz from the German-speaking worlds and in Scandinavia, Wilhelm Stenhammar, Paul von Klenau and Jean Sibelius. Of the German composers, only Wetz managed to attain anything more than local prominence."


I think Wilhelm Peterson deserves to be better known. There is a Wilhelm Peterson Society in his hometown, Darmstadt, and more recordings of his works are needed.


----------

